# Zielorientierte 25er Allianzgilde auf Antonidas



## Asashio (17. Mai 2011)

[font="Arial, sans-serif"]DecurseD ist eine noch relativ junge, aber im Kern erfahrene Raidgilde auf dem PvE Server Antonidas. 

Wir raiden an drei Tagen in der Woche den Endcontent des Spiels. Derzeit haben wir 8/8 Bosse im normalen und 1/8 im heroischen[/font][font="Arial, sans-serif"] Spielmodus[/font][font="Arial, sans-serif"] bezwungen.

Unsere Raidzeiten sind Mittwochs, Donnerstags und Montags jeweils von 20:00 Uhr bis 23:00 Uhr. Zu Progresszeiten raiden wir zusätzlich Dienstags zur selben Uhrzeit.

Wir setzen auf einen überschaubaren Raidkader mit eingespielten Mitgliedern. An einigen Plätzen fehlen uns aber noch engagierte, zuverlässige Spieler, so dass wir im Moment manchmal ins Schwimmen kommen, wenn es gilt, einen 25er Raid aufzustellen. Momentan kompensieren wir das durch 2 10er Gruppen, die Zielsetzung ist und bleibt allerdings ein stabiler 25er Raid.

Wir suchen:
Spieler, die ernsthaft den PvE Content bewältigen wollen und sich den damit verbundenen Verpflichtungen in einem 25er Raid bewusst sind. Das sind meistens etwas reifere Charaktere, daher suchen wir Spieler, die sich diesseits der 20er Altersgrenze befinden. Die Bereitschaft, sich zu den drei Raidterminen in der Woche komplett vorbereitet und pünktlich einzufinden, ist Grundvoraussetzung. Zuverlässigkeit bei der Anmeldung im Raidkalender und das Einhalten der Anmeldungen muss die höchste Tugend für jeden Interessenten an unserer Raidgruppe sein.

Du solltest weiterhin Deine Spielfigur sicher beherrschen und mit allen Aspekten der von Dir gewählten Skillung bestens vertraut sein. Die Bereitschaft, Dich ständig zu verbessern und Kritik anzunehmen, muss ausgeprägter sein, als der Glaube daran, ein fehlerloser und alles könnender WoW-Freak zu sein, der sich nichts sagen lässt und für jeden Fehler immer andere verantwortlich macht. Wir suchen loyale Teamplayer![/font] [font="Arial, sans-serif"]

Wenn Du auf der Suche nach Drama, schnell abgreifbaren Lilas, endlosen TS Diskussionen im Raid oder einem unverbindlichen Raidplatz - wenn Du gerade mal Bock zum Spielen hast - bist, dann bist Du bei uns definitiv falsch![/font] [font="Arial, sans-serif"]Wenn aber die anderen Attribute auf Dich zutreffen und Du zu einer der folgenden Klassen gehörst, dann bist Du ebenso interessant für uns, wie wir möglicherweise für Dich.[/font] 

[font="Arial, sans-serif"]*
*[/font][font="Arial, sans-serif"]*
Schamane *(Elementar) hohe Priorität[/font] 
*Schamane *(Verstärker) hohe Priorität
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]*Druide *(Gleichgewicht) hohe Priorität[/font] [font="Arial, sans-serif"]*
*[/font][font="Arial, sans-serif"]*Druide *[/font][font="Arial, sans-serif"](Feral) hohe Priorität[/font] 
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]*Schurke* mittlere Priorität[/font] [font="Arial, sans-serif"]*
Todesritter *(Schaden) hohe Priorität
[/font][font="Arial, sans-serif"]*Todesritter *(Tank) mittlere Priorität[/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]*Magier *hohe Priorität
[/font][font="Arial, sans-serif"]*Jäger *hohe Priorität[/font] [font="Arial, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]*Schamane *(Heilung) mittlere Priorität
[font="Arial, sans-serif"] [/font][font="Arial, sans-serif"]*Paladin *(Retri) geringe Priorität[/font][font="Arial, sans-serif"] [/font][font="Arial, sans-serif"]*Paladin *(Schutz) hohePriorität[/font][font="Arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]
07.02.2012 -> Klassensuche update.

Informationen über uns gibt es auf [/font][font="Arial, sans-serif"]unserer Gildenhomepage http://www.decursed.de[/font] [font="Arial, sans-serif"]und unter wowprogress.com

Du kannst über unser Bewerbungsforurm auf www.decursed.de Kontakt aufnehmen oder Dir &#8211; wenn Du nicht auf Antonidas spielst &#8211; einen Lvl 1 Char erstellen und jemanden aus der Gilde DecurseD ansprechen, Dich auf dieses Posting beziehen und fragen, ob ein Mitglied der Gildenleitung online ist.[/font]


----------



## Fraczezka (17. Mai 2011)

push


----------



## SearchME (17. Mai 2011)

push


----------



## Fraczezka (18. Mai 2011)

Der Altersdurchschnitt der Gilde beträgt?


----------



## Asashio (19. Mai 2011)

Die meisten Mitglieder unserer Raidgruppe sind in den 20ern. Ein paar auch in den 30ern und die ältesten in den 40ern. Alles in allem eine ausgewogene Mischung.


----------



## Fraczezka (23. Mai 2011)

3/13


----------



## Magnie (24. Mai 2011)

und hoch


----------



## Xuyara (24. Mai 2011)

push


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Mai 2011)

Generell ist Threads pushen hier verboten. Spezielle Regelung gibt es nur für das Gildenforum:



ZAM schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> leider wird in diesem Forum etwas zu oft der eigene Thread gepusht. *Das mindert die Chancen für ander Gilden/Clans Mitglieder zu finden, weil einige Threads immer wieder nach oben geholt werden und andere verdrängen*.
> 
> ...





ZAM schrieb:


> /update
> 
> Der Zeitrahmen für die Pushs ist der fairness halber auf 2 Wochen limitiert. :-)
> Also nach 2 Wochen könnt Ihr wieder pushen.



Daher hier die *Verwarnung*: Sollte hier nochmal ein unlegitimer Push kommen, ist der Thread dicht. *Max. 1x aller 2 Wochen* darf gepusht werden.

*Nachtrag*: Stellt eure Fragen zur Gilde bitte an den TE per PN.

Danke für eure Fairness.


----------



## Asashio (10. Juni 2011)

Klassenupdate


----------



## Asashio (1. September 2011)

/update


----------



## Asashio (10. Januar 2012)

Wir suchen nach wie vor engagierte Spieler.


----------



## Raddozer (14. Januar 2012)

wenn Ihr im 25er Raidet und es fehlen Member füllt Ihr dann mit Randoms auf oder brecht Ihr ab ?


----------



## Asashio (22. Januar 2012)

Wir freuen uns nach wie vor über Bewerbungen von zuverlässigen und engagierten Spielern.


----------



## Asashio (7. Februar 2012)

Klassenupdate


----------

